# embolo



## Maria_del_Valle

"Nonna ma che dici? ti è partito un embolo?"
Abuela ¿pero qué dices? se te ha ido un .......... He buscado en google la imagen de un embolo y me salen cosas muy raras. Coloquialmente yo creo que se trata de un simple tornillo, pero...¿? 
Gracias.


----------



## nic4

Se podrìa traducir también "Abuela que dices? Te has vuelto loca?" 

El embolo es una enfermidad de la cabeza, frequente en los viejos.. 
tenga un muy buen dìa!


----------



## gatogab

Maria_del_Valle said:


> "Nonna ma che dici? ti è partito un embolo?"
> Abuela ¿pero qué dices? se te ha ido un .......... He buscado en google la imagen de un embolo y me salen cosas muy raras. Coloquialmente yo creo que se trata de un simple tornillo, pero...¿?
> Gracias.


 
Si, es coloquial y tienes razón al decir que se le soltó algún tornillo o tuerca.
O cualquier otro modo para referirse a una persona que dice tonterias o algo sin sentido.
 Émbolo = med. Coágulo, burbuja de aire u otro cuerpo extraño que, introducido en la circulación, produce la embolia.
gg


----------



## Chatito

Por lo que recuerdo de mecánica, los émbolos son un juego de tubos (émbolos) metidos unos dentro de otros más grandes, como se extiende una antena; su uso lingüístico, además del campo de la medicina, es en las máquinas perforadoras de pozos y en los sistemas de bombeo de agua, petróleo, etc.
En este caso, zafarse un tornillo es equivalente, personalmente la preferiría para mantener la metáfora. Pero también la traducción de nic4 es justa. Saludos


----------



## gatogab

Chatito said:


> Por lo que recuerdo de mecánica, los émbolos son un juego de tubos (émbolos) metidos unos dentro de otros más grandes, como se extiende una antena; su uso lingüístico, además del campo de la medicina, es en las máquinas perforadoras de pozos y en los sistemas de bombeo de agua, petróleo, etc.
> En este caso, zafarse un tornillo es equivalente, personalmente la preferiría para mantener la metáfora. Pero también la traducción de nic4 es justa. Saludos


Tienes razón. Equivale la opción mecánica y no la médica de émbolo.
Gracias.
gg


----------



## neutrino2

¿Qué tal "se te ha ido la olla"? (expresión que, por cierto, no sé de dónde sale)

Yo lo del "embolo" en italiano siempre lo he asociado al término médico, a lo mejor siempre me he equivocado, pero lo de los tubos es la primera vez que lo oigo.


----------



## gatogab

neutrino2 said:


> ¿Qué tal "se te ha ido la olla"? (expresión que, por cierto, no sé de dónde sale)
> 
> Yo lo del "embolo" en italiano siempre lo he asociado al término médico, a lo mejor siempre me he equivocado, pero lo de los tubos es la primera vez que lo oigo.


*Émbolo. *
*Embolo. * (partito alla nonna)

gg


----------



## neutrino2

Sì, ma in italiano, dal sito della Garzanti

embolo_: s. m_. (_med_.) corpo estraneo (coagulo di sangue, bolla gassosa ecc.) presente nella corrente sanguigna e in grado di provocare embolia.

C'è solo questo significato.

Che poi l'espressione riferita alla nonna  venga dalla meccanica, può essere, ma non direi che è così evidente.


----------



## nic4

No, non viene dalla meccanica, questo è sicuro! L'espressione della nonna in particolare si riferisce solo all'accezione medica del termine!


----------



## gatogab

nic4 said:


> No, non viene dalla meccanica, questo è sicuro! L'espressione della nonna in particolare si riferisce solo all'accezione medica del termine!


Ma come fa un embolo a partire?
 Poi non mi pare che embolo sia una malatia alla testa nei vecchi
gg


----------



## nic4

In un linguaggio non tecnico, quindi non medico in senso stretto, si usa dire che _"è partito un embolo"._
e di solito "arriva" al cervello causando seri danni!


----------



## neutrino2

gatogab said:


> Ma come fa un embolo a partire?



Un embolo (medicamente parlando) si forma in una parte del corpo e poi si sposta attraverso il sistema sanguigno (vene, arterie, capillari etc. etc.) e può arrivare a un punto e ostruire completamente un passaggio. 
In questo senso un embolo parte, cioè si forma e inizia a viaggiare.

Ripeto, questa è sempre la mia personalissima interpretazione (peccato abbiano chiuso un thread divertentissimo su come capivamo da piccoli certi modi di dire...)


----------



## 0scar

"..te llegó un coágulo a la cabeza?"


----------



## Chatito

Non voglio restare nella mia sicurezza, ma per ora mi risulta più adatto il linguaggio colloquiale in rapporto con la meccanica e un po' meno con un'interpretazione assai complicata come quella della medicina. E poi il coagulo non parte, resta dentro ed è lì che provoca pure la morte. Quando un embolo (émbolo en español) fuoriesce dall'altro tubo, il meccanismo non funziona più, proprio come la testa della nonna.
Sarebbe interessante vedere in quale contesto è cominciato l'uso della parola, e meglio ancora se l'autore ci dice a cosa pensava.


----------



## gatogab

neutrino2 said:


> ¿Qué tal "se te ha ido la olla"? (expresión que, por cierto, no sé de dónde sale)
> 
> Yo lo del "embolo" en italiano siempre lo he asociado al término médico, a lo mejor siempre me he equivocado, pero lo de los tubos es la primera vez que lo oigo.


 
*dare una occhiata può servire. *

gg


----------



## Chatito

Gracias, gatogab, por las imágenes de los émbolos utilizados en diferentes sistemas de la mecánica. María del Valle, que ha comenzado este hilo, ha tenido buena intuición al imaginarse un tornillo, la primera imagen le da razón. Me dio risa al ver la "flauta a émbolo", recordé mi infancia; y aplicada a la abuela, en México se diría: ¡ay, abuela, ya no fifas! (o sea, ya no pitas, ya no soplas).


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Chatito, ciao a tutti,

Nel contesto fornito da Maria e nell'uso colloquiale più diffuso del termine, le uniche interpretazioni possibili e accettabili sono solo quelle di neutrino e nic.


Maria_del_Valle said:


> "Nonna ma che dici? ti è partito un embolo?"





neutrino2 said:


> embolo_: s. m_. (_med_.) corpo estraneo (coagulo di sangue, bolla gassosa ecc.) presente nella corrente sanguigna e in grado di provocare embolia.





nic4 said:


> No, non viene dalla meccanica, questo è sicuro! L'espressione della nonna in particolare si riferisce solo all'accezione medica del termine!





nic4 said:


> In un linguaggio non tecnico, quindi non medico in senso stretto, si usa dire che _"è partito un embolo"._ E di solito "arriva" al cervello causando seri danni!


Giusto per chiarire che non possono esserci ragionevoli dubbi in proposito.

Riguardo alla traduzione, se in spagnolo è altrettanto comprensibile l'immagine di una scheggia impazzita nel nostro corpo che ci offusca il discernimento, allora trovo perfetta la proposta di 0scar.


0scar said:


> "..te llegó un coágulo a la cabeza?"


Saluti,
Laura


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Angel Aura: gracias...aunque coloquialmente hablando, la novela es de sentido juvenil, tendría entonces que decir "¿te ha salido un coágulo?" y no "te llegó". Aunque lo más corriente es oir otro tipo de cosas como "tumor".


----------



## Estopa

El término médico en español sería en este caso "t r o m b o", más que "coágulo". De ahí la trombosis.

¿Qué os parecería la traducción: "Te ha dado una trombosis"? (Aunque en el texto italiano todavía no la haya provocado)
También se podría decir: ¿Se te ha desprendido un trombo?.

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

¿NO es mejor atenerse a lo que se ha querido decir? Se trata de una forma de hablar coloquial/juvenil no es siquiera alegórica y el sentido de la frase es más próximo a "¿Se te fue la hoya?" "¿Estás zumbada?" 
La forma correcta es: "Ma cara nonna, cosa dici? Non si rendi conto che non ha senso?"


----------



## nic4

"Ma cara nonna, cosa dici? Non _*ti *_rendi conto che non ha senso?" 

La frase arriba no està correcta gramaticalmete y tampoco el sentido no es lo que qiere decir Maria del Valle. En Italiano serìa: "Nonna ma che dici? Ti è partito un embolo??"
ciao


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> ¿No es mejor atenerse a lo que se ha querido decir? Se trata de una forma de hablar coloquial/juvenil no es siquiera alegórica y el sentido de la frase es más próximo a "¿Se te fue la olla?" "¿Estás zumbada?"
> La forma correcta es: "Ma cara nonna, cosa dici? Non ti rendi conto che non ha senso?"


 
gg


----------



## Neuromante

nic4 said:


> "Ma cara nonna, cosa dici? Non _*ti *_rendi conto che non ha senso?"
> 
> La frase arriba no està correcta gramaticalmete y tampoco el sentido no es lo que qiere decir Maria del Valle. En Italiano serìa: "Nonna ma che dici? Ti è partito un embolo??"
> ciao



Es verdad, no era correcta. De todos modos quería decir "Non si rende conto" con tratamiento de "Usted"


Sigo pensando que la frase original es sólo una expresión juvenil y que no se puede buscar una traducción "culta". Salvo, claro está, que en el contexto la nieta le esté preguntando a la abuela "después" de que ésta le haya referido que había tenido un "embolo" anteriormente. Aunque creo que la nieta símplemete está contrastándose con la abuela.

Todo lo demás: Simple etimología para tratar en el foro de "italiano"


----------



## neutrino2

Para el gato: "se te fue la olla", sin acento en la e de fue.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Es verdad, no era correcta. De todos modos quería decir "Non si rende conto" con tratamiento de "Usted"


La frase in questione è:
Ma cara nonna, cosa dici? Non ti rendi conto che non ha senso?"
Invece   _con tratamiento de "Usted":_
Ma cara nonna, cosa dite? Non si rende conto che non ha senso?"


----------



## niklavjus

Neuromante said:


> Sigo pensando que ...


Tienes razón, la expresión, así como es, tiene poco sentido. Con más contexto se podría elegir sin dudas entre el insulto y la simple pregunta.
Creo che en el primero caso tu propuesta sería demasiado educada, aquélla de Oscar coge el sentido y aquélla de nic4 se acerca a la conclusion logica. Pero mucha gente ni siquiera la entendería... sobre todos los abuelos.

Nieto: "_Nonna ma che dici? ti è partito un embolo?_"
Abuela - pensando:  "¿Que habrá querido decir? ¡Bah! Los jovenes de hoy son todos chiflados."  

De toda formas, la traducción de Estopa "¿Se te ha desprendido un trombo?" me parece la más literal. En italiano "partire" - en su forma pronominal - puede significar  "staccarsi", "separarsi" y en sentido lato "saltare" (dicho de partes, astillas etc. que saltan).  Aunque "embolo" tambíen signifique "stantuffo" y aunque el uso de "partire" no es muy correcto, no estan dudas que el unico sentido aceptable en italiano es aquel medico.



			
				gatogab said:
			
		

> Invece   _con tratamiento de "Usted":_
> Ma cara nonna, cosa dite? Non si rende conto che non ha senso?"


Ma cara nonna, cosa dite? Non vi rendete conto che non ha senso?" (en la Italia del sur alguien lo dicen);
Ma cara nonna, cosa dice? Non si rende conto che non ha senso?" (hoy en dia, pienso yo, ninguno lo diría ).


----------



## gatogab

niklavjus said:


> Ma cara nonna, cosa dite? Non vi rendete conto che non ha senso?" (en la Italia del sur alguien lo dice);
> Ma cara nonna, cosa dice? Non si rende conto che non ha senso?" (hoy en dia, pienso yo, ninguno lo diría ).


 
Recórcholis, me traicionó la operación _'copia-pega'_ y olvidé ajustar el '_vi rendete'._
En cambio mi '_fué' _fue un error por ignorancia.
Bien hizo neutrino2 a notarlo.
Sto perdendo colpi.
Mi prenderó delle ferie.
FP:abito sulla Litoranea Salentina.

Gracias a ambos.
gg


----------

